# Bringing a Car to Egypt for 3 months ( Trip Ticket )



## youssefamer

Hello,
I currently live in Calgary, Canada but I come back to Egypt Every Summer for 2-3 Months so this year I think I would like to bring my car. I know the shipping will be a bit expensive but that isn't the issue, I have done some research and read the old threads so I want to know where to get the Trip Ticket Form or Letter that allows for the car to be driven for 3 months then exits the country, cannot find it anywhere. Also do you have to hold a non Egyptian Passport to use the Trip Ticket for foreigners? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry I have no idea what the answers are but logic tells me that if it says the Trip Ticket is for foreigners then yes you would need a foreign passport to get it.. good luck


----------



## hurghadapat

youssefamer said:


> Hello,
> I currently live in Calgary, Canada but I come back to Egypt Every Summer for 2-3 Months so this year I think I would like to bring my car. I know the shipping will be a bit expensive but that isn't the issue, I have done some research and read the old threads so I want to know where to get the Trip Ticket Form or Letter that allows for the car to be driven for 3 months then exits the country, cannot find it anywhere. Also do you have to hold a non Egyptian Passport to use the Trip Ticket for foreigners? Thanks



This is an old thread but you might just find something that helps you in it.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ng-egypt/13065-import-personal-car-egypt.html


----------

